# Orange et ses points fidélité



## romain31000 (18 Juin 2010)

Bonjour a tous,
J'avais déjà parlé de ca en réaction a une news mais je trouve assez incroyable que les ponts pour changer de téléphone varient tous les deux ou trous jours. 
Ya 4 jours jetais a 3100, puis 2485 et aujourd'hui de nouveau 3100. 
A quoi joue Orange? Ça sent un
peu le coup fourré pour le passage vers l'iPhone 4 non?


----------



## PadawanMac (18 Juin 2010)

Une politique d'ajustement selon la situation du client ?

A+


----------



## ced68 (18 Juin 2010)

Je pense qu'Orange a donné ses points un peu trop tot et s'est rétracté vu qu'elle n'a pas encore sorti ses tarifs. 

Mais en effet, il faut 2900pts pour pouvoir se réengager avec un iPhone. Donc tu reçois ces points là pour le renouvellement (+200pts pour internet). 

Il reste plus qu'à sortir les tarifs et les conditions.


----------



## romain31000 (18 Juin 2010)

je  viens d'appeler le SC client.
Elle m'a dit que j'avais 2215 + 685 points qu'ils m'offrent parce que je sis en fin d'engagement+200 points sur le net
elle m'a également dit d'appeler le 24 pour l'iphone 4 (qu'ils l'auraient en blanc et noir mais j'y crois pas 
Pour le prix: 269&#8364; -100&#8364; d'ODR - 50&#8364; si je le commande au téléphone


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)

Ou as-tu  vu qu'Orange te fait une réduction de 50 si tu le commandes au téléphone ? Personne au SC ne m'a dit ça.


----------



## romain31000 (20 Juin 2010)

ggcmwa a dit:


> Ou as-tu  vu qu'Orange te fait une réduction de 50 si tu le commandes au téléphone ? Personne au SC ne m'a dit ça.



jl'ai pas vu jl'ai entendu!
et si tu lisais un peu plus sur ce sujet, tu verrais que que les conseillers font un peu ce qu'ils veulent et que par conséquent, d'un appel à l'autre t'auras des conditions différentes


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)

J'ai lu ce sujet, je sais ce que font les conseillers ; de là, à proposer une réduction de 50, en plus d'une ODR, c'est gros. Je pense que le conseiller t'a dit ça, mais que c'est une réduction imaginaire dont tu ne verras jamais la couleur.


----------



## PadawanMac (20 Juin 2010)

Ce que dit Romain n'est pas du tout utopique, ce type d'exemple est récurrent. Dans le domaine commercial, les conseilles-vendeurs disposent d'une politique commerciale à suivre. On leur donne également une marge de manoeuvre afin de courtiser ou conserver les clients. C'est exactement ce qui se passe quant on achète un véhicule ou tout autre chose.

A+


----------



## romain31000 (20 Juin 2010)

ggcmwa a dit:


> J'ai lu ce sujet, je sais ce que font les conseillers ; de là, à proposer une réduction de 50, en plus d'une ODR, c'est gros. Je pense que le conseiller t'a dit ça, mais que c'est une réduction imaginaire dont tu ne verras jamais la couleur.



Une fois mon iphone 4 commandé, je te dirai le prix que je l'aurai payé.
Mais je pense prendre le blanc donc un peu d'attente peut être


----------



## itako (20 Juin 2010)

PadawanMac a dit:


> Ce que dit Romain n'est pas du tout utopique, ce type d'exemple est récurrent. Dans le domaine commercial, les conseilles-vendeurs disposent d'une politique commerciale à suivre. On leur donne également une marge de manoeuvre afin de courtiser ou conserver les clients. C'est exactement ce qui se passe quant on achète un véhicule ou tout autre chose.
> 
> A+



aha ! vas donc dire ça à bouygues :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)

C'est possible, et c'est tout le mal que je lui souhaite. Il est vrai que la dernière fois, Orange ne m'a fait aucun geste. J'étais sur le point de partir, mais bon je suis resté car j'ai réduit mes exigences et j'ai trouvé mon bonheur. Mais bon, cette fois, il est hors de question que je paye mon iPhone 4 16 Go 269. Soit il accepte de me le faire à 199, soit je descendrai en gamme de forfait soit j'irai chez SFR. En plus, mon engagement finit le 28 juin 2010.

Toutefois, j'aimerai savoir effectivement à quel prix vous avez eu vos iphones respectivement ? On est d'accord que quand on parle de service de service client, c'est le 700 ?


----------



## PadawanMac (21 Juin 2010)

itako a dit:


> aha ! vas donc dire ça à bouygues :rateau:


Plait-il ? :mouais:

A+


----------



## itako (21 Juin 2010)

J'ai été instrusif?

Chez bouygues impossible de discuter pour trouver un éventuel arrangement commercial qui pourrait me donner envie de rester, c'est un sacré plus pour orange  .

Bien que les deux restent des arnaqueurs à temps plein.


----------



## arrakiss (21 Juin 2010)

Bon alors je souhait le iphone 4 et comme mon père (chez orange) arrive à expiration le 7 juillet, j'me suis dit hophophop on essaye

J'ai appelé 2 fois le 700 service résiliation
- 1er essai : rien niet.
- 2 ème : vous avez 900 pts, on peut allé jusqu'à 1200...ce qui fait l'iphone à 499 - 100 euros si vous repartez sur un forfait iphone 3h mini...

Et elle me dit clairement, sinon vous résiliez et ré-ouvrez une autre ligne....ce à quoi j'ai répondu que je voulais pas perdre le numéro donc si je résilie c'est pour aller chez un concurrent avec la portabilité du N°....elle a dit "ok c'est vous qui voyez"....euh mais ils sont pas commercial chez orange ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2010)

C'est exactement le genre de réponse que j'ai régulièrement chez Orange. C'est pour ça que je m'étonne toujours des gens qui ont 1000 points, et qui se voient arrondir leur point à 2900, ou ceux qui ont des réductions "spéciales".

Je ne pense pas qu'ils racontent des idioties (je n'en verrai pas l'intérêt). Je me demande donc, quels forfaits ils ont ? et quels sont leurs arguments ? A moins que ce ne soit seulement un coup de chance (le bon conseiller) associé à une bonne négociation ...


----------



## arrakiss (21 Juin 2010)

Autant avec Apple j'arrive à tout négocier même l'improbable...autant avec orange pinuts...
Je rappelerai...même si je suis pas le plus préssé pour avoir l'iphone mais juste pour ma fierté négociatrice lol...Même à 199 euros je sais pas si j'le prendrais en fait...


----------



## PadawanMac (21 Juin 2010)

itako a dit:


> Chez bouygues impossible de discuter pour trouver un éventuel arrangement commercial qui pourrait me donner envie de rester, c'est un sacré plus pour orange  .


Ah oui, d'accord . 




ggcmwa a dit:


> Je me demande donc, quels forfaits ils ont ? et quels sont  leurs arguments ? A moins que ce ne soit seulement un coup de chance (le  bon conseiller) associé à une bonne négociation ...


En effet, il faut se poser ces questions là, notamment sur la fin de contrat, le nombre de points, ce sont des atouts indispensables pour prétendre à une offre intéressante. La fidélité n'est pas (ou plus) un argument, beaucoup s'en sont aperçus à leur dépends. 

Il ne suffit pas d'entamer une "négociation" pour que "ça tombe"... Encore faut-il avoir des éléments qui séduisent ou intéresse l'interlocuteur (et que celui-ci soit en mesure de vous faire quelke chose). Je prenais l'exemple de la voiture tout à l'heure ce n'est pas pour rien : allez voir un commercial pour acheter bah si vous avez une voiture à reprendre il fera pas les mêmes conditions sur la neuve que si vous achetiez sans reprise ! 

A+


----------



## arrakiss (21 Juin 2010)

Et donc concrètement en téléphonie ? parceque c'est pas une voiture qu'o négocie là...

J'ai sorti les arguments :
- ça fait 10 ans chez orange
- Mon forfait se termine le 7 juillet
- J'ai un vieux forfait ajustable sur une base de 41 euros et je suis mensuellement à 70 euros de moyenne.
- je suis prêt à me réengager 2 ans sur un nouveau forfait entre 60 et 70 euros...
- je dois garder mon N° absolument et quitte à résilier c'est pas pour revenir chez orange....portabilité...

Au bout du compte elle m'a dit : "le mieux c'est de vous casser et de revenir mais vous allez perdre votre N°..."
Il me manque quoi comme argument là ?

PS : je suis resté poli et souriant bien entendu.


----------



## PadawanMac (21 Juin 2010)

Et si j'ai bien suivi elle t'a proposé en renvouvellement le modèle 16Go à 399 avec un effort de leur part pour grimper de 900 à 1200pts sur un 3h, c'est ça ?

Une fois de plus, on est en train de constater ce qui s'était passer avec le 3G à savoir qu'il vaut mieux être un nouveau client qu'un client actuel désireux de changer. C'est assez risqué comme politique mais il semblerait que ce soit général.

L'iPhone est un appareil cher à la base mais surtout les opérateurs disposent d'une marge faible sur la vente (du fait des subventions qu'ils accordent). Combinés aux objectifs gourmands qu'ils se sont fixés, ça donne des prix d'accès relativement élevés pour nous, clients. L'appareil étant sous forte demande, "ils" parient que les gens feront l'effort s'ils veulent l'appareil... C'est l'analyse que je fais.

A+


----------



## PadawanMac (21 Juin 2010)

A titre d'exemple, Orange devrait proposer l'iPhone 4 à 169 &#8364; pour 2900 points, sachant que pour les obtenir,  c'est 4 ans avec un forfait à 50 &#8364;... (achtungbaby-echos du net)

A+


----------



## ced68 (21 Juin 2010)

PadawanMac a dit:


> A titre d'exemple, Orange devrait proposer l'iPhone 4 à 169  pour 2900 points, sachant que pour les obtenir,  c'est 4 ans avec un forfait à 50 ... (achtungbaby-echos du net)
> 
> A+


Moi j'ai été automatiquement monté à 2900 pts par Orange, vu que j'ai un iPhone 3G depuis 2 ans et que mon abonnement se termine le 8 aout 2010. Je suis passé de 2100 à 2900 pts comme par magie 

Idem pour un pote qui a un 3GS depuis un an (avec un abonnement se terminant en juillet). Ses points sont montés à 2900 automatiquement !


----------



## PadawanMac (21 Juin 2010)

Ca illustre bien la marge de manoeuvre commerciale des conseillers. Après, savoir pourkoi certains y ont droit et d'autres pas relève d'une petite analyse que chacun peut évaluer dans son propre cas. Ajouter 1200-1300pts de plus sur un abonnement à moitié consommé n'est plus le même effort pour l'opérateur.

A+


----------



## Paradise (21 Juin 2010)

Je confirme J'ai 3200 points et Orange (par téléphone) me propose le 16 Go à 169 euros


----------



## Pouasson (21 Juin 2010)

.. pour un réengagement de 24 mois. L'offre de 100 euros marche pas sur un réengagement de 12 mois.


----------



## Pooki (22 Juin 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> .. pour un réengagement de 24 mois. L'offre de 100 euros marche pas sur un réengagement de 12 mois.


Tu es sur? Dans ce cas pour ma part bye bye Orange.


----------



## Gwen (22 Juin 2010)

Sur, c'est 24 mois.

Donc, Bye Bye Orange.


----------



## ThoTokio (22 Juin 2010)

Bon... Je pensais avoir lu que ça commencerait à 8h les réservations mais... Y a toujours rien. =/


----------



## Supermp3man06 (22 Juin 2010)

Ça y est j'ai réussi à le commander  Par contre comme je renouvelle, je l'ai eu assez cher en gros 600 (32GB) - 100&#8364; remboursé - 200&#8364; du 3GS que je revend ca me fait le téléphone à 300&#8364; Je le reçois bien le 24 dans un point relais, pas à la poste


----------



## skaire (22 Juin 2010)

Non c'est pas les 100 euros que tu perds mais les 30 euros.

J'ai appelé le 700 a 8h15 mon forfait origami star 2h+2h se termine le 23 juillet 2010. Client chez orange depuis 2004.

J'ai appelé pour passez a l'édition spéciale origami iPhone et a l'iPhone 4.

Donc elle me demande quelle iphone je voudrais. (en noir en 32GB pour info).

Elle dit "l'ajout de points a déja été effectué c'est une bonne chose".

Elle me dit que le l'iphone est a 399 euros -30 euros  pour le changement de mobile - 100 euros pour l'offre de remboursement. donc le tel a 269 euros.

Elle me demande quelle forfait je voudrais donc l'édition spéciale origami pour iPhone. Elle me dit que c'est 55 euros pour 24 mois. Je lui dit que je le voudrait pour 12 mois, elle me dit que c'est 61 euros par mois mais que je n'est plus le droit aux 30 euros de reduction. Donc l'iPhone a 299 euros.

Je dit ok que je veut rester sur 12 mois.

Et au récapitulatif elle me dit que sur ma prochaine facture je serait prélever de 269 euros.

Donc voila affaire a suivre.


----------



## ThoTokio (22 Juin 2010)

Et y a pas moyen de passer par Internet pour réserver ? o0


----------



## Supermp3man06 (22 Juin 2010)

Il y est pas sur le site. Mais honnêtement c'est mieux le service client tu peux négocier toujours un truc.


----------



## MadMax (22 Juin 2010)

Là ça bug...

Une demi-heure en attente d'un conseiller...


----------



## Supermp3man06 (22 Juin 2010)

Et ouais, là c'est l'heure de pointe le standard va exploser


----------



## chandy (22 Juin 2010)

Petite question, dans les menus totalement labyrinthiques du service client orange, vous allez où pour un changement de mobile ? ...


----------



## MadMax (22 Juin 2010)

Pour le moment il n'est pas là...

En haut à droite tu choisis Boutique.
Ensuite au milieu sous la rubrique Mobile: "changer de mobile"


----------



## chandy (22 Juin 2010)

MadMax a dit:


> Pour le moment il n'est pas là...
> 
> En haut à droite tu choisis Boutique.
> Ensuite au milieu sous la rubrique Mobile: "changer de mobile"



En fait j'ai mal précisé ma requête, je parlais du service client au téléphone :rateau:

Cela dit le site est mal foutu aussi, mais j'ai quand même réussi à trouver


----------



## MadMax (22 Juin 2010)

Je serais chez Orange, je montrerais mon mécontentement vis à vis de la direction en:

- ne répondant pas au téléphone
- réservant les iphones 4 à mes potes


----------



## PadawanMac (22 Juin 2010)

chandy a dit:


> Cela dit le site est mal foutu aussi, mais j'ai quand même réussi à trouver







MadMax a dit:


> Je serais chez Orange, je montrerais mon  mécontentement vis à vis de la direction en:
> - ne répondant pas au téléphone
> - réservant les iphones 4 à mes potes


Sur, que ça ne durerait pas longtemps l'affaire 

A+


----------



## Ch'pitof (22 Juin 2010)

Il semble possible de conserver un engagement de 12 mois.

Prix d'un iPhone 4 32 gb sur 24 mois: 369
Prix d'un iPhone 4 32 gb sur 12 mois: 399

- 100 (offre apple car déja un iPhone)
- 50 (offre orange)

Donc ça fait 249 avec engagement sur 12 mois.
J'ai l'impression d'un changement d'attitude pour conserver et fidéliser les clients...

Bonne journée!


----------



## chandy (22 Juin 2010)

Ch'pitof a dit:


> Il semble possible de conserver un engagement de 12 mois.
> 
> Prix d'un iPhone 4 32 gb sur 24 mois: 369
> Prix d'un iPhone 4 32 gb sur 12 mois: 399
> ...



Bien ça si c'est confirmé, parce que repartir sur 24 mois c'est mort !


Bon et à part ça qu'est-ce qu'ils foutent chez Orange


----------



## hogo (22 Juin 2010)

Petite astuce pour ceux qui sont chez Orange, qui veulent l'iPhone 4 et qui sont encore engagés pour 1 an

Vous n'avez pas assez de points fidelité (environ 1000) donc vous ne pourrez pas négocier avec eux (ou très faiblement)
En PCM, l'iPhone vous coûtera donc très cher ! (avec ODR de 100 &#8364;, comptez environ 450-500 &#8364; pour le nouvel iPhone si on admet qu'il coûtera le même prix que l'actuel 3GS 16 Go)

Cependant, vous pouvez ruser en utilisant la loi Châtel
Si vous êtes déjà chez eux depuis 1 an, vous pouvez résilier à tout moment en ne leur payant que le quart de ce que vous leur devez
Par conséquent, exemple :

J'ai un iPhone 3G, il me reste 11 mois d'engagement, je paye 60 &#8364; par mois
J'ai 1000 points mobile : iPhone 4 : 480 &#8364;

Vous n'êtes engagé que sur la durée et non sur la forfait.
Par conséquent, vous devrez migrer vers le forfait le moins cher, Initial, à 7&#8364; par mois, cela vous coûtera 60&#8364; de frais

Sur 11 mois, vous devriez alors payer : 11*7 = 77
Or, par résiliation loi Châtel, vous devrez payer : 77/4 = 19,25 &#8364;

Donc pour vous dégager de l'engagement, cela vous coûtera 79,25&#8364;

Après vous êtes de nouveau libre, revenir chez eux avec un nouveau num ou aller chez un autre opérateur avec portage

Et surtout ne prenez plus d'engagement 24 mois !

Soit au total : nouvel iPhone + frais par résiliation : environ 280 &#8364;
économie d'environ 200 &#8364; !

*MàJ : Chez Orange, avec 900 points, le 4 est à 513 &#8364; (ODR incluse), et avec 1200 points, 399 &#8364;

**MàJ -2- : Orange a modifié ses conditions générales de vente le 10 juin (il se  doutait bien qu'on allait faire quelque chose)
Le forfait Initial n'est plus accessible aux clients Orange (comme par  hasard)
Le forfait le moins cher est le forfait Smart à 15&#8364; par mois.
La pénalité de changement a été relevée à 90 &#8364;

Autre astuce, si vous voulez aller chez SFR et que vous êtes client Neuf, ils vous remboursent 100 &#8364; de frais de résiliation, 50 &#8364; d'appels et la portabilité est gratuite
*


----------



## Dead head (22 Juin 2010)

Pour moi, ça a été plus facile que ça, hogo.

Je confirme qu'Orange fait des efforts pour ses clients fidèles. Je suis à un an encore de la fin de mon engagement à Orange, et j'ai moins de 800 points. Le conseiller commercial que je viens d'avoir au téléphone m'a ajouté le maximum de points nécessaires pour que l'iPhone 4 à 32 Go me revienne à seulement 269 &#8364; (369 &#8364; moins un remboursement de 100 &#8364.

Le téléphone sera livré jeudi après-midi dans un "point-relais" près de chez moi.


----------



## arrakiss (22 Juin 2010)

Ah bah moi le mec vient de m'assurer que j'étais obliger d'attendre octobre, soit 6 mois avant la fin de mon engagement, pour qu'il puisse me mettre les points à taqué. Et il a dit ça en étant vraiment dsl...j'y comprend pu rien.

De plus la loi chatel s'applique sur le contrat signé à la base ? ou sur celui actuel ?
Ca serait trop facile sinon dans l'exemple donné plus haut.


----------



## hogo (22 Juin 2010)

arrakiss a dit:


> Ah bah moi le mec vient de m'assurer que j'étais obliger d'attendre octobre, soit 6 mois avant la fin de mon engagement, pour qu'il puisse me mettre les points à taqué. Et il a dit ça en étant vraiment dsl...j'y comprend pu rien.
> 
> De plus la loi chatel s'applique sur le contrat signé à la base ? ou sur celui actuel ?
> Ca serait trop facile sinon dans l'exemple donné plus haut.



Sur le dernier contrat d'engagement.
(exemple, contrat de 24 mois signé en janvier 2009, loi Châtel applicable dès janvier 2010)
Et justement, cette loi protège le consommateur et n'est pas assez connue par nous !
Et quand je l'ai dit à la conseillère, elle était dégoûtée car elle ne pouvait rien faire

Joue au loto, dead head, t'en as de la chance !


----------



## arrakiss (22 Juin 2010)

Et  bien si je comprend bien...
Quand j'ai signé le contrat, mon forfait était de 61 euros / mois....
Donc je dois payer (61x12)/4 ...jvois pas comment j'pourrais passer à 7 euros par mois et comme de par magie j'utilise la loi chatel pour me désinscrire.


----------



## hogo (22 Juin 2010)

arrakiss a dit:


> Et  bien si je comprend bien...
> Quand j'ai signé le contrat, mon forfait était de 61 euros / mois....
> Donc je dois payer (61x12)/4 ...jvois pas comment j'pourrais passer à 7 euros par mois et comme de par magie j'utilise la loi chatel pour me désinscrire.



Oui, tu migres vers un forfait moins cher, sauf que ce changement coûte 60 
(Il faut vérifier si le forfait Initial existe encore ... c'est ce que j'avais fais l'année dernière)


----------



## Dead head (22 Juin 2010)

hogo a dit:


> () Joue au loto, dead head, t'en as de la chance !



Il faut surtout savoir négocier, avancer ses arguments, et ne pas s'exprimer comme ça :




XXX a dit:


> Ah bah moi le mec ()


----------



## hogo (22 Juin 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> Il faut surtout savoir négocier, avancer ses arguments, et ne pas s'exprimer comme ça :



La conseillère m'a dit qu'il ne pouvait aujourd'hui qu'offrir au maximum 300 points et encore, qu'il fallait l'approbation de sa supérieure...

J'aurais dû appeler plus tôt, à l'heure où ils ne sont pas encore très frais et où on peut encore les endormir ...

Mais tant pis, pour ma part, je vais chez SFR et en plus, je serai gagnant au change vu que je suis déjà client Neuf.


----------



## arrakiss (22 Juin 2010)

@Dead Head :

euh...Tu peux au moins avoir l'obligeance de me citer quand tu utilises mes posts pour me "descendre", n'ai pas honte.
Et pas la peine de te sentir supérieur parce que tu a "négocié" un iphone avec orange...moi je dis juste que tu es tombé sur le bon interlocuteur parmi tous les autres.
Si tu a un problème avec mes posts dis le en pv


----------



## hogo (22 Juin 2010)

arrakiss a dit:


> euh...Tu peux au moins avoir l'obligeance de me citer quand tu utilises mes posts pour me "descendre", n'ai pas honte.
> Et pas la peine de te sentir supérieur parce que tu a "négocié" un iphone avec orange...moi je dis juste que tu es tombé sur le bon interlocuteur parmi tous les autres.
> Si tu a un problème avec mes posts dis le en pv



+1
En même temps, personne n'est supérieur à l'autre, puisque nous sommes tous des chèvres aveuglées par la société de consommation ...

Et je propose de clore la discussion.


----------



## PadawanMac (22 Juin 2010)

hogo a dit:


> Et quand je l'ai dit à la conseillère, elle était dégoûtée car elle ne pouvait rien faire


Je ne crois pas que ça l'empêchera de dormir cette nuit.  




Dead head a dit:


> Il faut surtout savoir négocier, avancer ses  arguments, et ne pas s'exprimer comme ça :


+1

Cool les gars, on est là pour échanger pas pour établir les performances individuelles des uns et des autres. Si certains arrivent à obtenir une bonne propo ce n'est pas nécessairement le fruit du hasard, soyons honnêtes, même si il vaut mieux en effet tomber sur un bonhomme compétent, ça aide pas mal. Merci hogo pour cette astuce je vais la faire tester par ma soeur qui est chez Orange.

A+


----------



## arrakiss (22 Juin 2010)

je suis d'accord pour échanger. Mais citer un de mes posts sur ce forum pour insinuer que je sais pas négocier c'est facile. C'est tout


----------



## Pouasson (22 Juin 2010)

Haha, terrible, j'ai reçu un apple d'Orange...  

Déjà client, ils m'ont proposé l'iPhone 4. J'leur ai dit que j'étais moyennement intéressé pour rester chez eux au vu du prix de leurs forfaits... (notamment l'Origami Star qui n'offre les appels illimités qu'à partir de 3h, et donc pas à partir de 45 euros... -_-)... 

Du coup, offre de remboursement (normal) du 32Go, comme j'suis déjà chez eux, mon forfait n'augmente pas en ayant choisi uniquement un an d'engagement (juste les 30&#8364; de plus sur l'iPhone), et forfait tout illimité à 40&#8364; ... 

Mea culpa, je retire ce que j'ai dit, ils sont soucieux de garder leurs clients ces bougres...  

Je récupère la bête jeudi soir en point relais.  

À 300&#8364; euros donc. Me reste à voir comment vendre le 3G (mister recycle et Cie, ou eBay? ...  )


----------



## skaire (22 Juin 2010)

Je voudrais savoir se que vous avez reçu pour la confirmation de changement de forfait et de la commande de l'iphone 4 ?

Moi j'ai reçu 2 sms d'orange:

Le 1er "Orange info: Vous bénéficierez de votre option Sécurité à partir de 22/06/2010. Merci de votre confiance."

Car ils m'offre 1 mois.

Le 2ème "Orange info: Vous avez changé de mobile grâce à vos points de fidélité et votre abonnement est prolongé de 12 mois. Orange vous remercie de votre confiance."

Et un mail ou il confirme l'option sécurité avec les condition et les tarifs.

Se qui m'inquiète c'est qu'a aucun moment ils parlent de l'iphone.


----------



## Pouasson (22 Juin 2010)

Arrête tu m'fous les jetons... 

Même si c'est vrai que c'est pas encourageant...


----------



## Wolfmac (23 Juin 2010)

merci Hogo pour ton message sur la loi chatel qui est très bien expliqué !

 je m'était réengager en juin dernier  en m'offrant le 3GS ( je suis passé du edge au  3GS ) je le sentait mal pour renégocier une rallonge de points pour le 4G  mais du coup je me demande si je vais pas plutôt aller voir ailleurs ( en même temps j'ai encore un peut de temps devant moi vus que je veux un G4 blanc :love: 

enfin bref , merci encore pour tes explications


----------



## skaire (23 Juin 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Arrête tu m'fous les jetons...
> 
> Même si c'est vrai que c'est pas encourageant...



Aprés toute une journée de tentative pour pouvoir accéder a mon suivi de commande, je me rend conte que j'ai le même truc qui s'affiche y a que l'heure qui est différente. Ils nous font quoi la ?


----------



## Paradise (23 Juin 2010)

Avec 3300 Points L'iphone 4 (16Go) Arrive à 150 euros avec les 100 euros remboursés

Il arrive bientôt vivement demain


----------



## sirromano1er (23 Juin 2010)

Hello à tous,

j'aurais une petite question.
J'ai actuellement un 3G avec abonnement iphone initial (celui 2h+2h à 49).
Je me demande si en prenant l'iPhone 4 en renouvellement pour 12mois, je peux également changer de forfait (pour prendre celui à 55)?
Si oui, devrai-je payer les 6euros par mois en plus à cause du renouvellement de 12 mois (et non24)? 

Merci!


----------



## virgilerl (23 Juin 2010)

Avec mes 1794 points et mon contrat qui se termine à la fin de l'année.

J'ai pu négocier mon forfait actuel de 3h à 40 mn pour 15 /mois Bien entendu, je paye jusqu'à fin décembre. Je garde l'iphone 3G et mon ancien numéro.

Par contre, j'ai mon Iphone 4 G 32 GO pour 204   avec un nouveau numéro et un réengagement de 2 ans

J'insiste sur le 204  . Pourquoi ? Parceque j'ai pris un forfait de 3h Sms/mms illimité avec l' option TV Orange . 

Toutefois, j'aurai mon Iphone la semaine prochaine, avec ou sans la carte sim ?? :mouais: 

Je trouve bizarre les 204  ... :mouais: Gloups  !


----------



## tidice (24 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis chez orange depuis plus de 4ans, et je compte prendre un iphone 4. Cependant j'ai plusieurs questions.

Tout d'abord, hier, j'étais à 2500 points et aujourd'hui à 1618...bon pourquoi pas.

Par contre, je ne comprend pas un truc. Quand je vais sur la boutique en ligne, que je mets changer de mobile avec mes points fidélités, j'avais ( je parle pour hier avec mes 2500 points) un iphone 4G noir 16G à 278.

Par contre, quand je vais d'abord changer mon forfait, que je prend un origami zen, ils me proposent l'iphone à 249, le même en 16G. 

Comment se fait-il ? Vous pensez que si je vais en boutique ils vont me faire payer 249  ?

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## PadawanMac (24 Juin 2010)

Chez SFR le capital points est inscrit sur la facture, pas chez Orange ?

Pour répondre à tidice, tu n'as rien à perdre à faire l'opération en agence tu verras bien le prix annoncé. Pourquoi 2 tarifs différents, alors là... même les opérateurs ne comprennent pas toujours leur propres gammes de produits comment veux tu qu'on y pige quelke chose ?

A+


----------



## skaire (24 Juin 2010)

iphone reçu haha.

Mais maintenant c'est la galère pour activer ma micro sim.


----------



## tidice (24 Juin 2010)

Bon après être passé en boutique, j'ai tout compris. J'ai bien 1600 points, mais ils m'en donnent 2500 SI je passe commande par téléphone....or par téléphone ils n'ont plus d'iphone... formidable.

Je leurs ai écrit un mail pour leur dire que je veux ces 2500 poins sinon j'irai chez SFR vu qu'il me reste 2 mois de contrat chez orange. 

Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## skaire (24 Juin 2010)

Sfr orange ou bouyg c'est la même chose. Après sa dépend du forfait que ta besoin ou envi.  Moi je suis chez Orange pour l'édition spécial pour iPhone.


----------



## PadawanMac (24 Juin 2010)

Arrêtez de flipper les gars, y'en aura pour tout le monde. Tidice s'il te reste 2 mois, attends que la commande redevienne possible par téléphone... P'tain, les mecs détendez-vous 

A+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juin 2010)

tidice a dit:


> Tout d'abord, hier, j'étais à 2500 points et aujourd'hui à 1618...bon pourquoi pas.



Moi, en l'espace d'un mois, je suis passé de 2036 points (et non 2200 comme indiqué par erreur sur un autre fil) à 2600 points puis de 2600 points à 2036 points.


----------



## PHILTI (26 Juin 2010)

tidice a dit:


> Bon après être passé en boutique, j'ai tout compris. J'ai bien 1600 points, mais ils m'en donnent 2500 SI je passe commande par téléphone....or par téléphone ils n'ont plus d'iphone... formidable.
> 
> Je leurs ai écrit un mail pour leur dire que je veux ces 2500 poins sinon j'irai chez SFR vu qu'il me reste 2 mois de contrat chez orange.
> 
> Qu'en pensez vous ?



La politique commerciale de ces opérateurs me laisse songeur.

En boutique Orange : je dois avoir environ 1500 points sur le système informatique que consulte le vendeur de la boutique.

Par téléphone : idem, mais ils abondent jusqu'à 2900 points pour me permettre de changer d'iPhone.

Sur le web : alors là, ça bouge comme le CAC 40, j'étais à 3100 points il y a 5 jours, je suis maintenant à 1700 points ...

Conclusion :
A mon avis, ils mettent leurs réseaux en concurrence.
Les call-center sont souvent externalisés et incentivés pour vendre du forfait, avec capacité d'abonder des points si votre forfait arrive à son terme (c'est mon cas).
Les boutiques vendent surtout du matériel je pense.

On arrive à cette situation où il y a des P4 en stock ... mais je dois attendre la disponibilité web ... pour appeler le 700 et commander !

Disons que tout semble fait pour vendre du forfait sur le canal "web/tel" et du matos dans les boutiques (avec une exigence de marge supérieure).


----------



## PadawanMac (26 Juin 2010)

Exactement PHILTI c'est aussi ce que je pense. Pour + d'info, j'ai posé la question à une amie qui bosse chez Orange en Tunisie, j'attends la réponse.

A+


----------



## lena6966 (26 Juin 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Depuis jeudi je suis perplexe. 
J'étais persuadée d'avoir plus de 2900 points, donc je ne m'en faisais pas : je suis allée dans un magasin où on m'avait mis un iPhone 4 de côté, sûre de bénéficier du changement à meilleur prix.

Surprise : je n'ai que 2833 points. Bon, j'ai dû me planter quelque part.

J'essaie d'appeler mon service client, sans succès. Je recommence le lendemain. 
On me dit "Ok je vous ajoute les points", parfait, sauf que je dois commander l'iPhone par téléphone. Et, bien sûr, ils n'en ont plus ! J'explique gentiment que j'en ai un qui n'attend que moi. Mais comme ce n'est pas dans une boutique "Orange", elle refuse. 

J'appelle à nouveau le 700, en passant par un autre choix de numéros, je tombe sur un autre service. Nana désagréable, qui refuse aussi, je lui dis que je vais donc passer chez un autre opérateur (je ne suis plus engagée) et elle répond "C'est vous qui voyez".

J'appelle le service résiliation. Même topo, avec une personne plus compréhensive mais qui m'assure ne pouvoir rien faire si je ne commande pas avec eux.

Ma question : pensez-vous que j'aie une chance de pouvoir négocier ces 67 points ? C'est absurde, ils sont en rupture de stock, tandis que j'ai un iPhone qui est mis de côté quelque part... Je ne sais plus trop quoi faire, et je prendrais bien quelques cours de négociation, mais à votre avis, est-ce possible d'obtenir ce que je veux ?

Merci d'avance de vos conseils...


----------



## PadawanMac (26 Juin 2010)

Les stocks sont répartis en quotas pour les services commerciaux, l'un ne pouvant piocher dans l'autre. C'est ainsi et en effet c'est à nous de faire avec. Cela dit, ça ne vaut pas le coup de brandir la menace de partir "ailleurs". Tu patientes le temps que le stock soit (rapidement) reconstitué, du moins c'est ce que je ferais.

A+


----------



## lainbebop (26 Juin 2010)

lena6966 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Depuis jeudi je suis perplexe.
> J'étais persuadée d'avoir plus de 2900 points, donc je ne m'en faisais pas : je suis allée dans un magasin où on m'avait mis un iPhone 4 de côté, sûre de bénéficier du changement à meilleur prix.
> ...



Même avec 2900 points, en renouvellement c'est l'arnaque...
Moi je me suis barré de chez eux, j'étais encore engagé 2 mois...
Résultats je paye mon iphone 4 : 25 euro ! (le 32Go en plus)
-299 euros de téléphone
moins 100 euros offerts par SFR pour la portabilité du numéro
moins 175 euros de reprise de mon 3G

soit 24 euros à régler....

et moins 50 euros si je me fais parainer, ce qui revient donc à :

un iphone 4, 32Go, gratuit, avec 25 euros offert !

et engagement 12 mois seulement pour refaire le même coup dans l'autre sens dans 12 Mois si je veux changer de téléphone....


Chez orange, avec 3100 points, l'iphone4 me revenait à 269 euros... No comment !


----------



## PHILTI (26 Juin 2010)

lainbebop a dit:


> Chez orange, avec 3100 points, l'iphone4 me revenait à 269 euros... No comment !



Moins le prix de vente de ton 3G quand même.
Sur eBay, je viens de vendre le mien 160 euros, donc il reste 109 euros à financer ...


----------



## lainbebop (26 Juin 2010)

oui c'est vrai j'ai pas précisé...
des sites comme love2recycle.fr reprennent les 3G 175 euros aussi (c'est la meme boite qui bosse avec SFR : ANOVO) ce qui revient donc à 25 euros en changeant d'opérateur contre 94 euros en restant chez orange...

Pour ma part j'ai changé pour le prix, mais aussi pcq SFR m'avait mis un iphone de coté, alors que chez orange je n'était pas sûr d'en avoir un tout de suite...


----------



## PadawanMac (26 Juin 2010)

lainbebop a dit:


> Chez orange, avec 3100 points, l'iphone4 me revenait à 269 euros... No comment !


 Ce que tu reproches à Orange, c'est le même problème pour les clients SFR et Bouygues. Si tu avais été client SFR tu aurais été dans la même situation. Faut-il le rappeler, les opérateurs ont des politiques commerciales très similaires pour ne pas dire jumelles, donc je souris lorsqu'on fustige tel opérateur car ils sont tous sur la même longueur d'onde !

A+


----------



## lainbebop (26 Juin 2010)

Oui en effet, je parle d'orange, mais c'est pareil pr les autres ! C'est pour cette raison que je me suis engage seulement 12mois, pour leur faire le même coup quand je voudrais changer de mobile, mais cette fois je retournerai chez orange...  Je dénonce juste leur politique de non-fidélisation, et d'avantager uniquement leurs nouveaux clients... La solution : être un nouveau client tous les 12 mois en jonglant entre les opérateurs... Vivement que free fasse bouger un peut les prix pcq ils nous prennent vraiment pour des vaches a lait !


----------



## PadawanMac (26 Juin 2010)

La fidélisation elle existe malgré tout, à travers le capital point que l'on accumule et les remises commerciales sur la facture mensuelle. Du reste, c'est l'arrivée de l'iPhone qui a fait émergé cette politique prioritaire aux nouveaux clients chez les opérateurs car je ne me rappelle pas d'une telle frénésie pour un téléphone mobile dans les années passées !?

A+


----------



## lainbebop (26 Juin 2010)

2 ans de récolte de points pour 60 euros de réduction, j'appelle pas ça une fidellisation moi !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2010)

Ben justement, je me demande ce que le programme changer de mobile avec les points apportent vraiment.

En cherchant sur le site Orange, j'ai trouvé le forfait Click, qui n'ouvre pas droit au renouvellement de mobile car il n'y a pas de cumul de point. J'ai fait mes calculs, et on est quasiment au même prix avec ce forfait et l'achat d'un iPhone "nu".

Je me demande si je ne vais pas changer mon forfait pour celui-ci. Je me demande juste, ce que va proposer Orange à la fin de l'engagement pour que je reste abonné chez eux, puisqu'ils ne pourront pas m'offrir de points.


----------



## PadawanMac (27 Juin 2010)

lainbebop a dit:


> 2 ans de récolte de points pour 60 euros de réduction, j'appelle pas ça une fidellisation moi !


  C'est pas énorme en effet. Chez SFR, en 2009 mes 25 000 points (accumulés depuis 1 an et demi) avaient été utilisés pour un iPhone 3G. Et j'avais payé l'appareil 199. Comparé aux offres pour les non-clients j'avais eu une propo intéressante.

A+


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Juin 2010)

Bon, Orange ne souhaite plus me rajouter les points fidélités entre mardi dernier et aujourd'hui&#8230; 
Résultat : iphone3G vendu et impossibilité d'acheter un ip4 au tarif opérateur. 

J'ai bien l'air con moi avec mon forfait iPhone sur un nokia 3230.


----------



## PadawanMac (28 Juin 2010)

Re-tente un essai d'ici la fin de semaine.

A+


----------



## PHILTI (28 Juin 2010)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bon, Orange ne souhaite plus me rajouter les points fidélités entre mardi dernier et aujourd'hui
> Résultat : iphone3G vendu et impossibilité d'acheter un ip4 au tarif opérateur.
> 
> J'ai bien l'air con moi avec mon forfait iPhone sur un nokia 3230.



Etrange, tu es loin de ton échéance abonnement ?

En constatant des variations sur mes points, j'ai demandé au 700.
Ils expliquent abonder les points pour atteindre 2900 et proposer un P4 à 369 (-100). Elle m'a dit qu'ils abonderaient "toujours", car j'approche de l'échéance de fin novembre.

Nb : en 8 jours, mes points sur le web sont passés de 3100 à 1700 ... et à 2600 depuis ce matin ... c'est quand même n'importe quoi leur système ....

Nb2 : je patiente en attendant les stocks ... et la "promesse" d'une opératrice ...


----------



## scoubix (28 Juin 2010)

Salut, moi mes points sont passés sur le Web de 712 avant le lancement de iPhone 4, à 3100 pour le lancement, pour faire le yoyo entre les deux ce weekend, pour revenir à 712 depuis ce matin... Allez comprendre !


----------



## irix2A (8 Juillet 2010)

moi j'étais a 1000 avant la sortie de l'iphone4 a la sortie suis passé a 4100 et se matin je veux commander retour a 1000 j appelle le service client et il me dise c'est pas possible que j ai eu 4100, c'est n importe quoi c'est une honte leur méthode commercial!!!!


----------



## Marsu69 (11 Juillet 2010)

Idem chez moi

J'étais a 1735 avant le lancement, passage à 3100 depuis le lancement et retour a 1735 depuis 4 jours alors que j'allais commander....

Ma période d'engagement se terminant en septembre, je pense que je vais aller chez la concurrence en payant les 2 mois restant, ca me reviendra moins cher.


----------



## PHILTI (11 Juillet 2010)

Marsu69 a dit:


> Idem chez moi
> 
> J'étais a 1735 avant le lancement, passage à 3100 depuis le lancement et retour a 1735 depuis 4 jours alors que j'allais commander....
> 
> Ma période d'engagement se terminant en septembre, je pense que je vais aller chez la concurrence en payant les 2 mois restant, ca me reviendra moins cher.



C'est royal.
Soit tu appelles le 700, et avec 2 mois restant, ils vont te donner les points pour avoir l'iPhone.
Soit tu vas chez SFR, qui te rembourse les frais de résiliation à concurrence de 100 euros.


----------



## irix2A (11 Juillet 2010)

d pres orange tout rentre dans l ordre jeudi reattribution des points pour les clients iphone dixit service client orange :mouais:


----------



## Marsu69 (12 Juillet 2010)

Pour infos me voila repassé à 3100 points.... Mais évidemment l'iphone n'est plus disponible.....

Je l'aurais un jour...... Je l'aurais.........


----------



## PadawanMac (12 Juillet 2010)

Bon courage


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juillet 2010)

Marsu69 a dit:


> Pour infos me voila repassé à 3100 points.... Mais évidemment l'iphone n'est plus disponible.....
> 
> Je l'aurais un jour...... Je l'aurais.........



Moi je viens de repasser à 2600 points. C'est vraiment du grand n'importe quoi.


----------



## irix2A (12 Juillet 2010)

roman iphone4 la suite...

ce soir passage chez orange "vous avez des iphones" 

"euuuuu ça dépend vous êtes client" 

"oui"

"alors non, on en a que 4 on gère les stocks"

"c est a dire "

"priorité aux nouveaux clients"

voila la politique d'orange envers ces clients fidèles


----------



## PadawanMac (12 Juillet 2010)

Ce n'est pas nouveau, c'était déjà ainsi à la sortie du 3G. Et idem chez SFR. Les opérateurs privilégient la conquête.

A+


----------



## arrakiss (12 Juillet 2010)

SFR me rachete mon abo orange a heuteur de 100 euros en loi chatel pour 9 moi srestant.

Et iphone 16g noir pour 299 avec un forfait identique au mien sur un an....ils soccupent de tout. jhésite.


----------



## PadawanMac (13 Juillet 2010)

Ce qui fait combien à ta charge ? 299 + abo restant - 100 = ?

A+


----------



## arrakiss (14 Juillet 2010)

299 + 84 - 84 = 299 euros.

Je quitte orange gratuitement, je passe chez SFR, jai le même abo que celui d'avant 2h+2H (41 euros/mois) sur 12 mois.
J'ai 50 euros de crédit offert....pas compris l'utilité mais bon...
Et peut être un mois offert si j'insiste un peu.
Ils s'occupent de tout, j'ai juste à payer...

Mais j'en ai marre de ces forfait découpé...jme tate pour partir chez NRJ avec 5H / mois pour 35 euros....mais jme met assis sur l'iphone 4.


----------



## PadawanMac (14 Juillet 2010)

Je trouve que c'est encore excessif en prix d'achat, mais félicitation pour ton acquisition. C'est vrai que le partage du temps de com n'est pas le plus pratique mais tu verras on s'y fait (j'ai un 2+2h). 

A+


----------



## arrakiss (14 Juillet 2010)

euh jai rien acquis encore 
Pis excessif oui voilà pk j'ai tjrs pas acquis....
J'pensais pas qu'on pouvait mettre plus de 50 euros ds un tel en s'engagent.
Ils ont quand même bien réussi à tourner la carotte dans le bon sens pour mieux la faire rentrer Apple...et les opérateurs...
Je crois je vais rester sur mon HTC dream...ou au pire acheter l'iphone, le débloquer et le revendre...


----------



## PadawanMac (14 Juillet 2010)

Quand je dis que c'est excessif je ne veux dissuader personne, je met juste en évidence  que la période commerciale actuelle est propice à des tarifs élevés pour un produit demandé. Certes, nous avons la chance de "bénéficier" des subventions des opérateurs. Mais dans le cas bien précis des personnes qui ont déjà un iPhone, même un 3G, débourser 300&#8364; pour le 4 n'est à mes yeux pas entièrement justifié au regard de ce que propose l'appareil par rapport à un ancien. Pour ma part, j'attends sagement de voir évoluer l'appareil notamment via les correctifs.

A+


----------



## whocancatchme (15 Juillet 2010)

Je sais pas comment certain ont fais, il me reste un an de forfait et j'ai 1000 points. J'ai appellé le service orange je me suis énervé j'ai été odieux avec eux (mais j'ai raison je suis client depuis plus de 7 ans avec notamment d'énormes factures l'année dernière et j'ai un gros forfait) et elle a rien voulu savoir... Je lui ai dis que c'était une honte, qu'elle pouvait très bien m'ajouter mes points et qu'ils allaient me laisser partir à la concurrence comme ça sans rien faire ... elle a répondu "oui".  J'ai cru devenir fou... 

 Bref y'en a marre hate que free arrive et qu'il casse tous ces enfoirés qui se gavent...


----------



## PadawanMac (15 Juillet 2010)

whocancatchme a dit:


> elle a répondu "oui".  J'ai cru devenir fou...


Faut savoir prendre le bon côté des choses, la concurrence a peut etre une meilleure offre.




whocancatchme a dit:


> Bref y'en a marre hate que free arrive et qu'il casse tous ces enfoirés qui se gavent...


Free ne va pas tout chambouler dans la mesure où ils vont arriver sur un marché avec un handicap technique en terme de réseau et donc de couverture (et je ne parle pas de la 3G). Ils vont niveler leur offres par le bas sans pouvoir nécessairement concurrencer les produits haut de gamme. Enfin, on aura un aperçu quand ils vont proposer leurs gammes...

A+


----------



## whocancatchme (15 Juillet 2010)

PadawanMac a dit:


> Faut savoir prendre le bon côté des choses, la concurrence a peut etre une meilleure offre.



 Oui je suis d'accord mais sans parler de ça, ça fout les boules de voir que après 7 ans et énormément de frais (et jamais de demande particulière), laisser partir son client sans rien lui lacher même pas 1000 points rien quoi elle m'a dit en gros "dégagez monsieur"... C'est vraiment rageant


----------



## PadawanMac (15 Juillet 2010)

Oui c'est l'une des particularités observées depuis l'arrivée de l'iPhone en 2007. Les opérateurs n'ont fait que très peu d'efforts pour les clients fidèles. On a cru à tort que l'on pourrait être récompensé d'une longue fidélité et il s'avère que non. L'ancienneté n'a pas plus d'importance que l'échéance de fin de contrat ! On voit aussi ça dans d'autres secteurs que la téléphonie mobile (l'automobile par ex.). 

A+


----------



## arrakiss (15 Juillet 2010)

Tente un nouvel appel chez orange. Tu sais le mec qui te répond il en a rien à secouer de ta fidélité. Je pense qu'il a des primes pour les nouveaux inscrit mais rien pour les clients fidèles...comme dans tous les domaines hein....mieux vaut un nouvel inscrit qui part ds 15 jours qu'un inscrit pdt 7 ans. Lui, il aura un baton de plus pour sa prime de "nbre de nouveaux inscrit ce mois-ci"

Pis appel le service résiliation....pas le faible téléopérateur délocalisé en tunisie (ou autre). Même 10 fois de suite s'il faut, tu tomberas bien sur un mec un peu moins con que les autres.


----------



## whocancatchme (15 Juillet 2010)

arrakiss a dit:


> Pis appel le service résiliation....pas le faible téléopérateur délocalisé en tunisie (ou autre). Même 10 fois de suite s'il faut, tu tomberas bien sur un mec un peu moins con que les autres.



J'ai essayé de rappeller je suis tombé sur la même personne 

 Pas de chance lol.. Vu comme je me suis énervé elle a du écrire sur mon dossier "GROS CON" donc à mon avis c'est mort !! Merci orange...


----------



## Gwen (15 Juillet 2010)

J'étais client chez Bouygue depuis 10 ans et ils n'ont rien fait pour me retenir.

Maintenant, je n'ai plus d'état d'âme. Je prends un forfait light et je change quand une autre offre est intéressante.

J'ai également été odieux avec une vendeuse France Telecom un jour, je ne dirais pas ce que je lui ai sorti, mais là, ça lui a fait mal, au moins, j'ai eu cette petite satisfaction. Je sais, c'est lâche, mais ils nous insultent tellement au téléphone et de manière légale, sans mots déplacés, mais tellement choquants qu'une petite revanche fait du bien de temps en temps.


----------



## arrakiss (15 Juillet 2010)

Des fois ça fait du bien.
Et qu'on me sorte pas l'excuse "c'est pas de leur faute ils font un boulot de merde...".


----------



## whocancatchme (16 Juillet 2010)

Lol je voulais appeller orange pour faire débloquer mon blackberry ça fais 6 mois maintenant lorsque je composais mon numéro de téléphone ça me daisait "nous ne pouvons donner suite à votre appel"... (on sait pas trop ce qu'il se passe...) Trois fois de suite, ensuite j'essaie de rentrer le numéro de mon père qui est orange et la je suis passé direct... LOL j'ai tellement été odieux hier qu'ils m'ont coupé... Il y aurait moyen de leur coller des proces au cul de tous les côtés à ces batard !


----------



## irix2A (16 Juillet 2010)

moi le service client m a passé une reponsable orange car j avais demandé a passer sur un forfait click a 15,90 pour les 5 mois qui me reste (ce qu ils ont fait) mais apres des négociations houleuses , la responsable ma dit que j allais etre blacklisté du service client ....



loooooool:rateau:


----------



## whocancatchme (16 Juillet 2010)

irix2A a dit:


> moi le service client m a passé une reponsable orange car j avais demandé a passer sur un forfait click a 15,90 pour les 5 mois qui me reste (ce qu ils ont fait) mais apres des négociations houleuses , la responsable ma dit que j allais etre blacklisté du service client ....
> 
> 
> 
> loooooool:rateau:



ah ah ah !!


----------



## arrakiss (16 Juillet 2010)

ouhhhhh ça fait froid dans le dos leurs remarques. Et pour passer à ce forfait bas tu a payé combien ? tu passes de quoi à quoi ?


----------



## Wolfmac (16 Juillet 2010)

c'esst exactement ce que je compte faire  d'ici quelques mois  et après 1 mois je lancerais  la procédure loi Chatel   je me doute que ça va pas leur faire plaisir et du coup pas être simple


----------



## PadawanMac (16 Juillet 2010)

Désolé mais je pense qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de se montrer insultant pour signifier un ras le bol. Le "je m'en foutiste" des opérateurs n'est pas une raison pour manquer de respect aux gens qu'on a au tél, fussent-ils de mauvaise foi. Ca ne change absolument rien. Je pense qu'il y'a plus de chance d'obtenir éventuellement quelke chose en étant argumenté et posé.

A+


----------



## hogo (17 Juillet 2010)

irix2A a dit:


> moi le service client m a passé une reponsable orange car j avais demandé a passer sur un forfait click a 15,90 pour les 5 mois qui me reste (ce qu ils ont fait) mais apres des négociations houleuses , la responsable ma dit que j allais etre blacklisté du service client ....
> 
> 
> 
> loooooool:rateau:



Tu as payé des frais de migration ?


----------



## irix2A (17 Juillet 2010)

rien du tout !!! manqerait plus que ça!!! 
je suis passé a un forfait clic 1 a 15,90 je crois , sans réengagement biensur.
le jour ou recommence mon forfait , me casse chez sfr ( vaut mieux etre prudent et attendre que le forfait click soit actif, je pense avec leur pratique malhonnête .

love2recycle + offre de bienvenu sfr = iphone4 gratuit


----------



## lainbebop (18 Juillet 2010)

irix2A a dit:


> rien du tout !!! manqerait plus que ça!!!
> je suis passé a un forfait clic 1 a 15,90 je crois , sans réengagement biensur.
> le jour ou recommence mon forfait , me casse chez sfr ( vaut mieux etre prudent et attendre que le forfait click soit actif, je pense avec leur pratique malhonnête .
> 
> love2recycle + offre de bienvenu sfr = iphone4 gratuit




Tu sais qu'ils reprennent les téléphones aussi dans les espaces SFR ? (par la même boite que love2recycle d'ailleurs, ANOVO)
C'est ce que j'ai fait, et iphone 4 en 32 Go à 25 euros


----------



## irix2A (18 Juillet 2010)

quand j ai envoyé mon iphone a lov2recycle je pensais encore rester chez orange .
d'ailleur tres efficace love2recyle en 10 jours ils ont recu l'iphone et j ai recu mon cheque, contrairement a ce que tout le monde raconte de partout


----------



## itako (18 Juillet 2010)

lainbebop a dit:


> Tu sais qu'ils reprennent les téléphones aussi dans les espaces SFR ? (par la même boite que love2recycle d'ailleurs, ANOVO)
> C'est ce que j'ai fait, et iphone 4 en 32 Go à 25 euros



Oué mais c'est la bataille ce truc, ensuite il faut que l'espace SFR possède des iphone en stock parce que ton fichu conpou il et valable que dans le magasin ou tu as déposé ton ancien iPhone et ce pour le jour même !

Les solutions de reprise de téléphone indépendante c'est peut être plus pratique jusqu'à que les stocks soient stables.

J'ai commandé le mien sur le net, le 12 je crois, une chance il restait du stock, je l'ai reçu au passage, mais je dois attendre encore une semaine avant le portage.


----------

